# to anyone whoe rides Celsius Cirrus (maybe even with Rome 390s)



## whsyummer? (Nov 30, 2009)

hello everyone

i just got myself a pair of Cirrus (9.5) and ride them in a pair of 390s in L/XL. the bindings worked well with my former 32 lashed. i rode the cirrus for 3 days now, day 1 and 2 were super rad, although i rode park only and that wasn't too sophisticated on heel hold. day 3 was a slope day and i had to relace the boots a few times to avoid heel lift and i felt like i had to pull the ankle strap pretty tightly to stay in the bindings firmly, although that might have been just a feeling because the boots feel totally different to lasheds. i loosened the ankle strap later the day and tried to pull up the heel of the boot and it sat alright to the base of the bindings, so maybe i'll need to try to not pull that tightly and get used to the more jibberish feel. but i realized the boots started to wrinkle up at the inner and outer part of the footbed where the sort of meshed material is (the part with tiny holes).

has anyone experienced any problems like this with that boot or maybe even boot/binding combination?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I rode that combo for a little while. Maybe you should have sized down to a 9 instead of a 9.5. It sounds like they started to pack out after a couple days of riding and got bigger on you causing your heel lift. Just because you were a 9.5 in a 32 Lashed doesn't mean Celcius is going to fit you the same. I doubt it is the binding or boot/binding incompatibility.

Try some boot fitting pads to keep you heel down.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Also, readjust the straps on your binding. Different boots have different profiles, you can't expect to crank your binding straps the exact same number of clicks on two different boots. You are on the low side of a L/XL anyways.


----------



## whsyummer? (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks for your advices. i personally feel they fit my feet perfectly, yet the pads are in already, because i have quite thin ankles. size 9 would've fit no way, 9.5 is the shortest i can do, my toes still touch the front in a way i would've ever imagined it could work, but it still works, no toe pain. when i put them on and lace them firm yet comfortably there's no heel lift either. also from my personal experience 32 and celsius fit quite similar, the cirrus just seems a little shorter.

i just put them on in the basement and jumped in the binders and realized i might've gotten confused by the (pretty loose) torsional flex and general different rocker feel of my (also new) academy propaganda rc, which feels a lot looser than my former rome artifact. so when riding maybe i misinterpreted the feeling of flexing the board torsionally when turning with a heel lift, it feels quite the same as slipping off your bindings not being used riding a board that soft. i might just need to get used to that.

thanks for the idea of readjusting the straps. i might try moving the ankle strap a little further forward or backwards. i might need to try that on the slope, because right now i'm not sure where to move it, taking it forward might pull the boot downwards a little more, which is what might be the right thing, but i will turn jibbier on the highback. i'll just try...


----------



## whsyummer? (Nov 30, 2009)

i realized a week later that what i felt was no heel lift but the way softer torsional flex of my new board (propaganda ac), so when i pulled up my heel, the board would flex way more than the old one (artifact).

although i wished to know if the boot would fit a s/m sized 390, my former lashed did closely fail because it was a few mms to long, but the celsius seems shorter... also trying my sister's union contact soon, they seem lighter, but i guess heel and toe straps are more comfortable with the 390s. any other opinions on that?


----------

